# Mac OS 9.2 - Virtual memory I/O Error



## thekeeperofham (Mar 22, 2009)

If you saw my old thread, I had trouble starting my iMac g3 up. Well I did get it starting, while it starts up, I get the error "A system error has occurred. Virtual memory I/O Error." Then something about holding down shift to start without extensions. So I did that, and it worked so what should I do now :4-dontkno . Help would be appreciated! 
Also, I have tried 'Apple-Option-P-R' , I have done 'Apple-Option-O-F' and did some commands I don't remember them. Anyways help will be appreciated.

TheKeeperofHam


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How big is the hard drive, and how much free space is there? How much RAM is installed?


----------



## thekeeperofham (Mar 22, 2009)

well I have two partitions, the partition that mac os 9.2 is on is about 2.5 gb but there is 2gb a free space, and it has 320mb of ram.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

That should be enough RAM to run OS 9 with one or two programs open. Goto the Apple menu->Control panels->Memory (It's been a while since I used OS 9). THere should be an option to use virtual memory, make sure it is set to 0 or is unchecked, then restart, and that error should go away.


----------

